# BOS Suspension?



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've seen BOS forks around, but never really wondered about them. Yesterday, I got a spam mail about them and decided to read up about it. I saw that the new Idylle pro is like $2700 while I was sitting here thinking that the 40/Boxxer WC were the best/most expensive at $1600. Are these forks really that good, and if so, why aren't there many pros using them?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Sponsorship, plain and simple.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Sponsorship, plain and simple.


Yup. BOS is a smaller company compared to Sram and Fox. Obviously, they don't have enough capital to support larger race teams. Looks like great product though...


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

There was a BOS fork hanging in the Diablo shop, it had white lowers so maybe it was the Idylle? Price tag said $1900. I hope that this company has a plan for marketing these forks because I don't see the average joe purchasing one without some kind of proven track record for performance, reliability and support for non-factory riders. It sure looked nice.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

All I know is that the BOS cartridge in my 888 (and another riders) is a godsend if you ride hard enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## scotty878 (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw the one in the Diablo shop too and they look really nice!

Nathan Rennie is running BOS on his Morewood...So there's at least one pro out there running it


----------



## rouler (Mar 17, 2006)

list of riders sponsored by bos!

nathan rennie
mitch delfs
shaun o connor
florianne pugin
fabien cousinie

and a whole bunch of privateer riders.

Bos is the most reliable racing suspension you will ever come accross guaranteed!
not even getting into the quality! Look around everybody is copying them! Details people!

nicho


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

and don't forget about the bos stoy supposed to have the least stiction of any rear shock making it the most sensitive to every bump.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah i've been thinking about a BOS Stoy for some time but i'm finding it hard to decide vs a CCDB, but they do look awesome. TFTuned in the uk do them if anyones interested.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

guess no one remembers Nico Vouilloz used to run BOS suspension...i would say he was/is a pretty good pro.

smaller company (as far as mtb goes...dont know about auto suspension) means not as many riders and more pricier tag. the fancy engineering that supposedly goes into it also adds up too.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

At $1000 for a standard style (De Carbon style) shock, that thing had better make pancakes and rub your balls for you too. I guarantee that thing contains no materials that add up to even half that much difference over any other shock. I'm sure it's seals are nice and the machining is alright and the $15 needle bearings are trick, but their piston porting and shim layouts and all that crap probably are not worth all that much more. I would like to crack one open and see what their valving is like however...


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

DHidiot: what about the CCDB?


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

DHidiot said:


> At $1000 for a standard style (De Carbon style) shock, that thing had better make pancakes and rub your balls for you too. I guarantee that thing contains no materials that add up to even half that much difference over any other shock. I'm sure it's seals are nice and the machining is alright and the $15 needle bearings are trick, but their piston porting and shim layouts and all that crap probably are not worth all that much more. I would like to crack one open and see what their valving is like however...


The BOS is designed for winning WC races where every edge counts, because every hundredth of a second counts. Yes the cost of the parts is not near that much, but you pay for the name, development and they were the ones to think it up, if it was really as simple as buying a few more parts and some more material Fox would do it standard on the DHX.
The Intense M6 doesn't have a thousand of dollars more worth of aluminum on it compared to a Kona Stab, it probably has less aluminum on it, but that's not what you pay for.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

mullet dew said:


> The BOS is designed for winning WC races where every edge counts, because every hundredth of a second counts. Yes the cost of the parts is not near that much, but you pay for the name, development and they were the ones to think it up, if it was really as simple as buying a few more parts and some more material Fox would do it standard on the DHX.
> The Intense M6 doesn't have a thousand of dollars more worth of aluminum on it compared to a Kona Stab, it probably has less aluminum on it, but that's not what you pay for.


The Intense is different by that argument. You pay for something U.S. hand-fabricated to begin with, and the manufacturing costs of hydroforming are not cheap. Although I could do without the hydroforming on my M3 just fine personally and ride a completely tube style frame that was 1-2# heavier and rode the same way.

There's no hand fabrication going on with the BOS shock, just basically the same CNC work that every other shock manufacturer does (most likely outsourced, maybe done in house, not sure) and assembly/bleeding. Minor increase in overhead of parts/materials. No expensive special-skilled labor going on there really like the welding.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

mullet dew said:


> The BOS is designed for winning WC races where every edge counts, because every hundredth of a second counts.


well they gotta go back to the drawing board because they havent wont a WC cup since they did Vulluoiz's bike years ago....and those werent anywhere similar to what they are making now.

what makes their shocks so special?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

PCinSC said:


> There was a BOS fork hanging in the Diablo shop, it had white lowers so maybe it was the Idylle? Price tag said $1900. I hope that this company has a plan for marketing these forks because I don't see the average joe purchasing one without some kind of proven track record for performance, reliability and support for non-factory riders. It sure looked nice.


Could've been an N'Dee.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Could've been an N'Dee.


The fork I saw was a dual crown, so I don't think it was a N'Dee.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

PCinSC said:


> The fork I saw was a dual crown, so I don't think it was a N'Dee.


Hmm.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a question. Can you use the piggyback cartridge from the Idylle Pro on an N'Dee?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

yea sure...if you feel like completely redoing the internals to actually benefit from a piggy back.

...here i thought once the season started, the useless questions would die down and people would just go ride...i was wrong.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

rouler said:


> list of riders sponsored by bos!
> 
> nathan rennie
> mitch delfs
> ...


Wow! The unsubstantiate hype is without compare!

I suspect its very good suspension, but the comparo is historic and has a boatload of precedent for unrealized performance versuse idolization.

Short version - maybe its good, but its a LONG way from proven.

Dont swallow quite yet.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> There was a BOS fork hanging in the Diablo shop, it had white lowers so maybe it was the Idylle?


Indeed the one hanging on the wall at Diablo is an Idylle.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

brillantesdv said:


> yea sure...if you feel like completely redoing the internals to actually benefit from a piggy back.
> 
> ...here i thought once the season started, the useless questions would die down and people would just go ride...i was wrong.


Let's not start again, Brill. It was just out of curiosity...


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not a BOS fan boy, never ridden one, but in speaking with people who have, their rear shocks are pretty incredible. Have you read the review of the Morewood Makulu with the Stoy + Idylle in the latest Dirt mag? The bike gets a pretty incredible review, and Steve Jones has ridden loads of bikes and says what he thinks (not what the advertising department tells him to say). I would say a majority of the performance of that bike is coming from the fork / shock...not the frame itself.

There are good reviews elsewhere (RM) of the Stoy which makes it sound better than the CCDB. Or at least equivalent to the CCDB. So they know there stuff.

As for the Idylle, well from what I've heard, I'm not sure it's up to the 2010 Boxxer WC in terms of performance (which I have ridden), but it certainly seemed to make a good complete package on the Makulu...

As for cost, how many times does this issue come up? It's simple: high development cost divided by low sales volume = high retail cost. And they won't sell loads of them at that cost...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Pslide said:


> I'm not a BOS fan boy, never ridden one, but in speaking with people who have, their rear shocks are pretty incredible. Have you read the review of the Morewood Makulu with the Stoy + Idylle in the latest Dirt mag? The bike gets a pretty incredible review, and Steve Jones has ridden loads of bikes and says what he thinks (not what the advertising department tells him to say). I would say a majority of the performance of that bike is coming from the fork / shock...not the frame itself.
> 
> There are good reviews elsewhere (RM) of the Stoy which makes it sound better than the CCDB. Or at least equivalent to the CCDB. So they know there stuff.
> 
> ...


Well said that review was sick, would have liked some nice full side on picc's, if it the Makulu rides as well as they say then its an impressive machine, Ive liked that frame from day one! Just struggle with the More WOOD part, lol, I know someone with the last name Wood, never here the end of it 

Still Morewoods are a no fuss do the job great rigs no BS just work brilliantly, Ive know another couple of bros riding the Izimu and it rips!

OH and for the non fan boy's according to Dirt and other info Ive read on the BOS its all hand made and in house!

Its not gonna be high volume US production levels, you guy's need to get real, unless ya got a big pocket and prepared for waiting list then aftermarket is gonna be like being on the Ferrari waiting list! and do ya need it I doubt it, but I would love it OEM only way I'd do it myself, otherwise I know my riding even at its best wouldn't have done it justice!

If ya can get ya hand on a Makulu that's the best way to get it, oh Euro handmade ummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

trailadvent said:


> ...oh Euro handmade ummmmmmmmmm!


Forgive me if I don't fully understand that, but Morewood is a South African company.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Forgive me if I don't fully understand that, but Morewood is a South African company.


I can see how you might have thought that, I was referring too the suspension, fork and shock!

Re- reading the posts, I'm surprised at the lack of knowledge about BOS, there's plenty of info in mags and online, sites, to me they are not looking at high unit numbers this is top end small volume, highest performance at plenty $$..

Easy to do some research, BOS also really brought suspension into the high performance world










Dam this is hawt Rennie's frame being made and sorted..

https://www.rushsports.co.za/blog/2009/01/morewood-put-in-the-elbow-grease/


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Quoted straight out of the latest DIRT mag issue 88!

Shock is 10.5' x 3.5" for the Morewood Makulu! With a super low leverage of 2.3:1.
The Stoy is pure HANDbuilt low volume quality!

These guys also have allot of WCR Rally car experience in Europe
They understand movement, how to use the travel needed not 
just travel.. e.g if ya need 20mm it will use 20mm not 40mm or more like some other brands for example!
The internals are super secret super high quality.
Everything is dyno'd and shimmed carefully, No ********, lol, gotta love Steve Jones!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*video link*

Here's a video of the suspension in action. I may be wrong, but I thought Nico was part of the company, his family built the suspension or something, back in his race days.

the video has Nico riding fast over some tech stuff, and WC racing or the current Morewood riders.

http://www.engineering.com/Videos/V...eoId/164/Bos-Engineering-Bike-Suspension.aspx


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

trailadvent said:


> These guys also have allot of WCR Rally car experience in Europe


Evidently Subaru had a lot of trouble with the BOS stuff on their cars though.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

With how they talk about everything on their site it sounds like it's readily available. Anybody know the price on that stoy?

EDIT: Nevermind, guess theyre like $1300. But hey, the name for it is Sextoy, so is it worth it. Probably if you have the money.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

i love it when people compare 3 way adjustable shocks with the CCDB- different world, That's like comparing a trio-matic with a six speed.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

sq225917 said:


> i love it when people compare 3 way adjustable shocks with the CCDB- different world, That's like comparing a trio-matic with a six speed.


:yesnod:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Evidently Subaru had a lot of trouble with the BOS stuff on their cars though.


Subaru has recently a lot trouble with everything. I think they faulted it on bos instead of looking at errors at their own.

BTW. If someone wants to see an unbiased review of the stoy check Socket's review at Farkin.net.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Jayem, interesting take you have there, looking at the BOS website they look involved with a bit more than just Subaru and like norbar said Suby have lots of problems one theyre not running this year in open class WC

I thought Nico raced a Citroen, and ya learn more from ya failures than ya do your success's these guys are hardly new is the point we were trying to make, not everything great has to come out of America!

Another top pic
Now if only Rennie can get it together!









Idle Fork

S**Toy or Stoy for short

Still for most as aftermarket unless ya serious racer or got the $$ then its allot to take, probably for US best to get pushed or Avy CCDB but I stil think this is tops stuff and maybe will push the others a bit to re think maybe?
OEM on frame would be wicked though, then its Dyno'd and tunned for that rig like the Makulu and ya can get the Idle fork in that package depending on importer!


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

I just did a few runs on my brothers Bos Fork on Teton pass trails.
It was finally broke in and felt awesome-
Really thinking about selling my Boxxer WC for one.
It had killer compression feel.
Really smooth.
Rode high in the travel.
Stiff.
More progressive than my WC.
Really liked it. 

But it did take a few runs to get it to break in.
I am running the light springs at about 170lbs.
Lance still needs a lighter set- 
The set that came in it were really heavy- Like for a 200lbs rider.
One of the best forks I have ever been on.
Chris


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

norbar said:


> Subaru has recently a lot trouble with everything. I think they faulted it on bos instead of looking at errors at their own.


I think Mitsubishi was also supplied by BOS. And yes, Nico drove Citroens when he was rallying. Or was it Peugeot?


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

check out Dirt mags review of the Makulu & BOS suspension...sounds like it all works nicely according to Jonesy


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

cSquared said:


> I just did a few runs on my brothers Bos Fork on Teton pass trails.
> It was finally broke in and felt awesome-
> Really thinking about selling my Boxxer WC for one.
> It had killer compression feel.
> ...


Great oil there Chris were you guys riding the Jedi with the Elka in the rear or the BOS Stoy, is the Elka similar and I see your speccing that on the 09/10 frames?

I see there are actually 3 models of Bos triple crown forks! so pricing might not be all that bad considering upgrades on other forks etc tuning when ya get this from day one with BOS!

Idylle base model most of us would only need
Idylle Rare best of both std and Pro so the marketing info says lol.
Idylle Pro

Base would be nice and ya get 2 spare springs with setup as well for different rates nice to see someone else doing this with coil overs, Fox did this with mine, though I still need a stiffer spring 

The NDee would be nice also on a Diggle possibly nice weight etc

And they have the Deville coming out next year a 160mm option not to exceed 2.3kgs sounds like there maybe a air and coil option! like they seem to be taking there tie and doing it properly!

Some good info in here, re Stoy for the Sunday, 888 kits and 66 Kits etc!

News 

From BOS website


> We applied our mountain-bike knowledge to cars in the early years at BOS, and now we're applying the car knowledge gained from our involvement in WRC and Rallye Raid to bikes!
> 
> The first thing you notice about the Idylle Pro is that it's a pressurised fork, thanks to the separate reservoir. It uses the same technology as the rear shock, and is obviously similar to the famous Mitsubishi WRC factory shock.


----------



## rouler (Mar 17, 2006)

sq225917 said:


> i love it when people compare 3 way adjustable shocks with the CCDB- different world, That's like comparing a trio-matic with a six speed.


haha you simply have no idea do you !


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm getting an Idylle today hopefully to fit to my Radical.. will post some thoughts after a while. There´s also a S**Toy and an Idylle showing up in a few weeks. I¨m testing them for a swedish bike mag.

The S**Toy rear shock comes with some different tunes for different linkages/bikes. I'm getting a Radical specific one which from what I heard is pretty rad.   Currently run a Vivid 5.1 with Radical A-tune, used to run a DHX5. So comparison to standard shocks will be interesting.

In the list of sponsored riders above, swedish semi-privateer Robin "Cameraman hater" Wallner currently lies 23rd overall in the WC (on his Radical with BOS rear shock) and before all the Sunn Factory riders. Maybe they should pick him up for next year yeah? He´s also ahead of both Morewood riders if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

ok I own a Makulu, with a BOS Stoy. i am not a techie, I just ride my bike, and badly at that. this shock has saved my ass many times...to the extent where I have braced for a solid case and then ridden out of it thinking.."was that it??'. In fact on the weekend I came up short on a gap and my friend who was watching informed me that my back tire was well short and he was expecting me to hook up and come off. I didnt even know or notice until he told me...
I have no issue with my mates having a run on my bike...but everyone of them , who mostly were sceptics anyway, have come back and said that the rear shock is "incredible". I am running a 08 boxxer wc on the front
I am just glad my Stoy came with the frame


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

IMO 

BOS = Ferrari of the mtb world

You'll only reach its full potential if you push it to the edge

Id get one if it wasnt for the friggen price tag...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i only know 2 people who ride with BOS, they also testride the banshee legends, and theyve got only praise for it, vs riding it with boxxers/888/40.

Or at least thats what they are saying

Im hanging on and saving up for the 160 MM deville to stick on my intense SS in the fall. and hope the extra price will be worth it over the fox 36s


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I am certain their World Rally Car stuff is a completely different concept to their MTB stuff but a certain driver from the Subaru World Rally Team (after a few beers) told me their dampers were shite with a capital S... and he would know a few things about how to set up a rally car. He said they just couldnt get it to work properly on the Subaru. It was nothing bad about the company themselves as they were trying everything just that it wasnt suited to the Subaru or his driving style.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

rouler said:


> haha you simply have no idea do you !


Please, enlighten me with your profound and far reaching indepth analysis of the differences between 3-way adjustable and true 4-way adjustable shocks.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

where can you get this stuff from. also how much for the deville?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> you guy's need to get real, unless ya got a big pocket and prepared for waiting list then aftermarket is gonna be like being on the Ferrari waiting list!


whoa.. that would be interesting, having waiting lists like that

last i checked, waiting list for a ferrari F430 spyder was 7 years in australia.....

if fox had a wait list like that, dang, id of only just got my van RC...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

err...you can just go to Diablo Freeride Park. they have a few forks hangin up on the wall. no waiting list.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

It just seems like they need some more wins to get the ball rolling. They have a good idea with the unmarked precision manufacturing but the way I see it there is becoming more and more of those. The Dorado's are basically the same concept and until they prove their worth 40RC2's are going to rule the world. 

With that said, you got the money...buy one of each, I know I would.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

It just seems like they need some more wins to get the ball rolling. They have a good idea with the unmarked precision manufacturing but the way I see it that is becoming less "unmarked". The Dorado's are basically the same concept and until they prove their worth 40RC2's are going to rule the world. 

With that said, you got the money...buy one of each, I know I would.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

For my next fork it is a 40rc2, and if I am feeling fancy and have the dough to blow... a dorado probably if they have a good track record in the future.


----------

